# how do i import into signblazer



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

i am having trouble inmporting files into signblazer to be cut. i put them into .ai files. they i click import go to the flash drive select it. after that is when i am having a problem. 

any help would be great 

thanks


----------



## Bruce_SignBlazer (Jan 9, 2008)

What sort of problems are you having?

When you save your ai files you may need to set the compatibility level to Illustrator 8. SignBlazer support postscript level 2 not level 3.

You can also upload a sample file here and I'll check it out for you to let you know why it isn't loading.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Bruce_SignBlazer said:


> What sort of problems are you having?
> 
> When you save your ai files you may need to set the compatibility level to Illustrator 8. SignBlazer support postscript level 2 not level 3.
> 
> You can also upload a sample file here and I'll check it out for you to let you know why it isn't loading.


i dont think i can change the compatiblity. i am using corel. i heard that you cant use corel on with the pcuts. i will beable to up load later tonight.

when i click imports it gives me 2 options to eather scan to something and i cant remeber the other one since it isn't infront of me. i have tried both and it juat doesn't do anything after i click on them.

thanks


----------



## Bruce_SignBlazer (Jan 9, 2008)

If you are exporting from CorelDraw to SignBlazer then export as EPS. In the export dialog select Export text as Curves.










In the advanced tab set the compatibility as PostScript Level 2.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks i will give that a try later tonight.

thanks again i hope this works.


----------



## 2tees (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm having similar problems.


----------



## sntnapier (May 11, 2010)

I'm a newbee all around. Just bought a us cutter mh721. I'm trying to vectorize clip art to my signblazer program but have been having trouble getting it there. This being said, I downloaded Adobe Illustrator. Now it's saying (IN AI) the file cannot be read. I would appreciate any help that you can give me to get my vectorized clip art to import into SB. thanks...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you looking to create cutlines or a cut outline from an imported vector image?

Export as an eps as stated, then:

Select Image, then Mode, and change to Monochrome.

From there you need to drag the bar to the left or right. 

Adjust it until you have the cut lines that you are looking for.

Click OK. Then click Image again, then Vectorize, then OK.

You will now see a blue outline where it made the vector tracing.

Use the node editor (Edit, then Node Edit) to edit your vector lines now.

Click on what you do not want and press Del.

I hope this helps.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I am having a similar issue with my uscutter mh781.... I can not see any files when I try to import ....I click import then navigate to the folder where I saved the file , but nothing shows up ...what I mean is I can open the folder and view the contents of the folder outside of signblazer but when I navigate to the folder from signblazer there are no files in the folder.....what gives?

Inked


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Check the drop down menu next to where it states "List Files Of Type" at the bottom and make sure it says "All Graphic Files".

Other then that make sure that it is a file type SB supports.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

yes..I made sure "all graphic files" was selected.....its a eps file which should be supported...I also tried pdf and ai files ..nothing works.....but I tried it on another pc and it works fine...so I think maybe the pc is no good.

Inked


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

What about Copy/Paste? That's what I do. You'll have to adjust the image size when you paste it into SignBlazer, but that's not that big of a deal.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

nope I tried that also...nothing is working....I have a older laptop deticated to the cutter ......wont open any image other than the images I downloaded from the cd.

I installed signblazer on my new laptop and everything opens fine...so maybe its the older laptop...which doesnt make any sence to me...the laptop works fine for everything other than the uscutter / signblazer program

Inked


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

It could be a memory limitation issue........


----------



## Scionide (Nov 16, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> Are you looking to create cutlines or a cut outline from an imported vector image?
> 
> Export as an eps as stated, then:
> 
> ...



what is the point of all this when Illustrator is a vector graphic program anyways? i personally dont like signblazer because it has given me trouble ever since i loaded it. but its all i have so i have to make do. but when i do all these steps my vector art comes out looking like crap. my lines arent straight anymore and stuff gets messed up.


----------

